# Tonite Pasta and pork Parmigiana...



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Noodles? Nothing wrong with leftovers. Finally convinced my wife of that so much less cooking going on now.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, it’s italian pasta...it comes in a big bag, it was on sale for 99 cents a bag and I only
bought two  it was so good, I shudda bought more...
I’m not a fan of leftovers, I guess it’s because I love to cook. Lasagna and a turkey dinner is ok...Usually, I give the big guy the leftovers for lunch.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I consider leftovers a big time saver for me. Besides only needing warmed there are fewer dishes to wash, big help since I've never replace that dishwasher that caught on fire. Last night was leftover Hunter's Chicken, only dishwashing was two forks, serving spoon, two coffee cups both mine and a tea glass, hers. Under 5 minutes. Love it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I understand that it’s a time saver, and an easy clean up as well. Thankfully, the head guy
helps me with the clean-up detail and this time of year he’s also my sous-chef, as he can’t spend a lot of time outside in the garden, which is his passion.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I also have a large supply of paper plates and bowls. What I don't have is help. All of this cuts down on work and water usage, unfortunately it doesn't reduce my water bill. I have to pay for 6K gallon every two months where I use that much or not, it's the minimum charge. I think the city should cut geezers some slack if using under minimum charged amount but this is the wrong place for that discussion.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I also have a large supply of paper plates and bowls. What I don't have is help. All of this cuts down on work and water usage, unfortunately it doesn't reduce my water bill. I have to pay for 6K gallon every two months where I use that much or not, it's the minimum charge. I think the city should cut geezers some slack if using under minimum charged amount but this is the wrong place for that discussion.


How much is ur water bill for 6k gallons?

I like “over” cooking too so I can have leftovers for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I watched an old (2001) movie last night - Tortilla Soup. I’m imagining TwoKnots’ kitchen and dining table are the same - always busy and filled with delicious aroma and food.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> How much is ur water bill for 6k gallons?
> 
> I like “over” cooking too so I can have leftovers for breakfast or lunch.


$42.48 Druida but the sewer and garbage charges blow the whole thing out of the water. $142 and change and it goes up from there for over minimum usage. There is also a voluntary donation of $6 for volunteer fire and EMS that I quit paying when the city started charging for ambulance services.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> I watched an old (2001) movie last night - Tortilla Soup.


 Tortilla Soup not the movie, very good. I may need to post a Pozole thread.


----------

